

Distributed messaging with BitTorrent Sync - viach
http://missiv.es/

======
eob
If a permission-enabled filesystem was bolted on top of BTSync, this could
result in all sorts of fascinating log-based applications.

------
urza
Better use SyncThing[1] which is opensource including protocol specification.

There is also project Pulse [2] using syncthing as engine for something maybe
similar to the linked article..

[1] [http://syncthing.net/](http://syncthing.net/) [2]
[https://ind.ie/pulse/](https://ind.ie/pulse/)

~~~
jamesgeck0
The SyncThing project partnered with ind.ie and started rebranding itself a
few months ago. SyncThing and Pulse are the same thing, even though the old
domain is still up. It's a terrible name change, imho.

You might be thinking of Heartbeat [1]? It's a social network built on Pulse.

1\. [https://ind.ie/heartbeat/](https://ind.ie/heartbeat/)

~~~
amirmc
Not anymore. SyncThing will remain as SyncThing and Pulse will be a fork.

[https://discourse.syncthing.net/t/syncthing-is-still-
syncthi...](https://discourse.syncthing.net/t/syncthing-is-still-
syncthing/1372)

------
stevedekorte
Is BitTorrent Sync open source so it can be audited?

~~~
eosrei
No. BitTorrent Sync is closed source: "BitTorrent Sync by BitTorrent, Inc is a
proprietary peer-to-peer file synchronization tool available for Windows, Mac,
Linux, Android, iOS, Windows Phone and BSD." src:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_Sync](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_Sync)

Check out Tox for FOSS peer to peer, distributed, multimedia messaging:
[https://tox.im/](https://tox.im/)

